# Gracie Jiujitsu Intermediate Instructional Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the clip.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/gracie+jiujitsu/video/xokcx_gracies-intermediate-vol-2


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 20, 2007)

I've seen this one before, and it's nice.

D.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Brian I needed this one!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2007)

Your welcome!


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 23, 2007)

These girls train at Gracie Barra. Check out the Tito Ortiz style bombs!


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 23, 2007)

akja said:


> These girls train at Gracie Barra. Check out the Tito Ortiz style bombs!


 

That was fun


----------

